# Found a baby



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Found a feral baby, but it's not a squab. It's a little house sparrow, bout the size of the first joint of my thumb. Poor little beggar, found him at a well known hardware store, after a hard landing on concrete. Sales person saw me picking him up and said, "Oh, don't pick that up. It's germy. We step on them when we see them" I said, "You are reported" Talked to manager, told him I'll take what they find, and if I ever hear or see anything like stepping incident, I would report to whoever I had to, to raise H#&& !! And that there would be nasty letter in local paper. This little pesky has some feathers and the stubbiest little tail, in opposition to one huge appetite. He's already figured out my voice, and raises suck a racket when he wants to eat. He tries to do the "big birdie hop" and tries to perch on my finger. In other words, he's spoiled, and I'm in love.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bless you, Daryl, for taking in the little sparrow and for giving those less than compassionate folks at the hardware store an earful! Sounds like your new little one is at that oh so very cute age. Enjoy!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't blame you for being in love with him. I am sure he is spoiled and enjoys it too.
Lucky guy you found him.
I hope those people with think twice before stepping on another baby.

Any chance of some pics?

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

That's horrible that the store staff "step on them"......just nasty and cruel! I'm glad you spoke up too. 

Good luck with the little baby, I hope the fall wasn't too much for him.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Daryl,


How charming...!

Baby Sparrows are so wonderful and expressive...

Glad you were there to grab him...!

Good luck with him!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

Thank you for the intervention and setting the salespeople straight!

I bet this is just the cutest little cuddly baby!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, thank God you were there at the right time for this baby. I'm not a violent person but people like the sales staff are the kind I'd like to slap the crap out of them. Unbelievable cruelty.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done and well said!

These people have such a sad life they get a kick out of taking life? They should be squashed!

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

John_D said:


> These people have such a sad life they get a kick out of taking life? *They should be squashed!* John


Here, here!


Daryl, the baby sounds adorable....good luck with him.

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Racket is his name. What a voice he has, and most persistent when it's dinner time, which is all of the time. Just got back from a poultry club meeting, we pulled all of the cages from the poultry barn, and cleaned like mad, then had meeting and a barbecue. Paving company coming in this week to pave floor. Right now it's just dirt and rocks, so a nice level floor will be super.
Had an accident, very sad, but a relief, too., when I got home. Had a very tiny (chickadee) egg in the incubator, and went to candle it. Just tired enough to be clumsy and put my thumb right through the shell. This would have been a very difficult baby to rehab, so now I don't have to worry or wonder, and, thankfully, nothing was developing.
Placed 4 of my figuritas in a good home. These were birds I got last year, not very good quality, and nothing I wanted to breed with my show/breeder stock. My friend, Kathy has a large loft, with all f 3 pigeons in it. She has all supplies needed, and her birds are much enjoyed. She also knows if the birds don't work out for her, they come back to me.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Racket is a great name for a baby sparrow .. they certainly can and do make enough of it!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless you Daryl for rescuing that poor baby sparrow! I hope the nasty clerk will think twice before stepping on a baby bird again after what you said.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I hope she twists the s*** out of her ankle next time she steps on a baby. That'll teach her. How can people be so cruel??


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,actually, the sales person man, and I really wished I could find a way to step on his soft, squishey body parts, HARD!!!
Went out to the big pigeon loft to set up bath, and couldn't find my Ping. Hunted high and low, cried, just knowing that something terrible had happened. Still no Ping. Left the barn, went down for drink (It was only water, Pidgey) and went back for a second search. Still no Ping. More crying. Got to be bout as dry as a piece of beef jerky. Well, third time and finding 4 leaf clover must have been the charm. There was my Ping, safe and sound.
Daryl


----------

